# To be an arsonist of souls (an introduction)



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello, guys (and girls). First post here, by someone who hopes will be a good fit for the community (and for whom the community will be a good fit for). 

I'm Raevenlord (proper acquaintance will take a little more than this first post). But to give you all a little feedback, I'm 24 years old, and I'm Portuguese. Like everyone around here, I guess, I was brought by my writing, and my willingness to grow and expand my writing ability through the nurturing and guidance of a community driven by the same purpose as me: to better myself. 
I hope to learn mainly from constructive criticism being leveraged at what I write: I know I'm certainly not perfect, and my current 'beta reading' group isn't that much of a critic. I need someone to really point the flaws and areas of improvement for my writing, to give me constructive, well thought-out diatribes on what is probably holding my work back. I love to see positive remarks about my work, naturally, but even those I'd like to see more developed than the usual 'very good, very well written, I loved it'. Otherwise I could spend an entire lifetime thinking I'm The Best Writer Ever™ with appraisals like that, beating myself up at the editorial system and the difficulty in being published... While my work could, in reality, simply not be Good Enough. This is what I'm fighting right now, even though I do think (I'm sure of it) I have quality to my writing. That said, I've recently become news editor for a technology site, and I've definitely seen how having some sort of editorial, well-structured approach to editing my work can be beneficial, and that is mostly why I am here. 
I also (naturally) hope to learn by reading criticisms that have already been leveraged here, and by offering my own inputs when I can and have something relevant to say. 

Moving on from the points above... I write in both English and Portuguese; I've written a full-sized novel in Portuguese and a respectable collection of short stories, written in either English or Portuguese, as the inspiration strikes me. I tend to write in either prose or free-form, free rhyme poetry (with my poetry writing style being inspired mainly by spoken word). 

This covers the Short Introduction™, I hope, but I feel like sparking my first question (though I admit it's probably best if I create a thread for that): should I even be writing in another language other than Portuguese? What do you guys think? 

Thank you very much for reading, and I really hope I can become a part of the community, supporting and being supported by it. 

Best regards, 

Raevenlord


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 13, 2017)

You had me at "arsonist of souls" buddy 

Welcome by the way. Us with the purple nametags there are mentors so we offer critique and whatever writing tips we can google dream up. Of course anyone can do that but we are proper little grammar nerds, pedants of the written style and whatnot ever else about it hehe. Oh, and beating yourself up is good - it means you have punitively high standards 

Looking forward to reading your stuff. In which genres (if any) do you primarily write?

As to your question: your English is nigh-on perfect so why not write in that? My Portuguese is, shall we say, oh, what's the word - nonexistent; that's it, so I wouldn't know amazing writing in that language if it came up and bit me, but definitely stick with the anglais too.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to our community  One of our staff, PiP, is also in Portugal.  We're an English-speaking forum (we had to have a common tongue so that moderators, mentors, etc. can help folks out) although we span the globe.  Once you become a full-fledged member (more about that in a bit) you can share your English work for people to ooh, aah, and groan over.  Membership requires you to make ten substantive posts.  The idea is that writers will write but scammers, spammers, and bots will not be able to sustain a ten-post effort (most cannot manage one).  After ten posts, your name will turn *green* and you'll have write-access to the creative areas of the forum *and* you'll have access to private, members-only areas you can't even see yet (and neither can search engines so stuff posted there is not considered "published" but you can still get feedback on it).  

Again, welcome.  Ten posts ... you can start or join discussions, ask questions, give someone else feedback, socialize in the Lounge ... there's a number of options.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> You had me at "arsonist of souls" buddy
> 
> Welcome by the way. Us with the purple nametags there are mentors so we offer critique and whatever writing tips we can google dream up. Of course anyone can do that but we are proper little grammar nerds, pedants of the written style and whatnot ever else about it hehe. Oh, and beating yourself up is good - it means you have punitively high standards
> 
> ...



Thanks! The 'arsonist of souls' is part of one of my latest inspirational epiphanies, so I'm definitely guilty of that little show off.

You actually touched upon what I imagine could be one of the areas I could probably improve: I don't have any formal writing education background, and I tend to take a very organic approach to writing, grammar and sentence structure and coherence. There may be pitfalls in my writing (grammar-Nazi level) that I'm actually not aware of.

Sorry, should have included that: my novel is a romance (think of it as a character-driven cross between David Nicholls and Haruki Murakami. If you know the writing of João Tordo and José Luís Peixoto, those are my Portuguese influences). So, fiction, with a recent tendency for the sci-fi end of the spectrum. I write about anything, really, and I focus on evocative worldbuilding, though my stories are always character-driven.

My only question regarding English writing is that it's likely harder for me to publish my English work (at least in Portugal). I don't even know if it would be possible (or at least not labyrinthine) to try and publish in English in another country than Portugal. Do publishers even do that? 
So, what I wonder is if I should be investing what's probably less efficient writing time in English (from a purely publishing perspective) than solely try to improve my Portuguese writing.

Thank you for answering, and for the welcome!  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Welcome to our community  One of our staff, PiP, is also in Portugal.  We're an English-speaking forum (we had to have a common tongue so that moderators, mentors, etc. can help folks out) although we span the globe.  Once you become a full-fledged member (more about that in a bit) you can share your English work for people to ooh, aah, and groan over.  Membership requires you to make ten substantive posts.  The idea is that writers will write but scammers, spammers, and bots will not be able to sustain a ten-post effort (most cannot manage one).  After ten posts, your name will turn *green* and you'll have write-access to the creative areas of the forum *and* you'll have access to private, members-only areas you can't even see yet (and neither can search engines so stuff posted there is not considered "published" but you can still get feedback on it).
> 
> Again, welcome.  Ten posts ... you can start or join discussions, ask questions, give someone else feedback, socialize in the Lounge ... there's a number of options.



Thanks a lot for the welcome, astroannie (autocorrect tried to impose "astronanny" which is pretty cool in and of itself, but I digress).

Yeah, I have no problem with English, and knew I'd find the most content in that language. Though I am curious about PiP now  

Definitely not easy for a bot. Pretty sure I have the will to do that, though  the fact that there are non-public threads makes a lot of sense, and is welcome news.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CWoodsField (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome! I'm still a noob here, too. Beta readers are a valuable tool, and a part of why I'm here. As you've encountered, beta readers are only worth their weight when offering constructive criticism. I received too many "I like this" when writing my first novel! It was IRRITATING!! I learned by lesson for this next one. 

My critiquing runs toward story and voice. Pristine grammar is tantamount to putting a Band-Aid on a deep cut, if readers aren't invested in your characters. Focus on character, plot and voice first, and then double back for the nuts and bolts. That's me, at least. Expect that from me.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

CWoodsField said:


> Welcome! I'm still a noob here, too. Beta readers are a valuable tool, and a part of why I'm here. As you've encountered, beta readers are only worth their weight when offering constructive criticism. I received too many "I like this" when writing my first novel! It was IRRITATING!! I learned by lesson for this next one.
> 
> My critiquing runs toward story and voice. Pristine grammar is tantamount to putting a Band-Aid on a deep cut, if readers aren't invested in your characters. Focus on character, plot and voice first, and then double back for the nuts and bolts. That's me, at least. Expect that from me.



All pros start as noobs, so I don't find that alarming [emoji14] also, it's great that this forum sees so much new blood, it really speaks to its quality and reach.

But yeah, what you mentioned regarding beta readers is the truth. "Yeah, but what makes this one tick while the other story didn't?" "Oh I don't know, I just like it better"... 

I'd definitely agree with you on that. Character and plot are paramount. One can have a perfect technical mastery of writing and its premises, structures and rules, but without a proper firestarter of a story and characters will leave it like a broken bridge.

Thanks for the welcome and taking the time to post  


To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## PiP (Feb 13, 2017)

Olá Raevenlord
Welcome to our creative community! If you are looking for support and critique you've come to the right place! Congratulations on publishing your first novel.



> My only question regarding English writing is that it's likely harder for me to publish my English work (at least in Portugal). I don't even know if it would be possible (or at least not labyrinthine) to try and publish in English in another country than Portugal. Do publishers even do that?



I've started posting call for submissions here

http://www.writingforums.com/forums/192-Outside-Invitations-and-Calls-for-Submissions

If you want to start a thread to ask questions prior to making ten post please be my guest. The only place you can't, is on the creative boards: Prose, Poetry and Visual arts. When you do share your work for critique I suggest you use the workshop areas (not visible as yet) to protect your first rights.

We also have a Beta Readers forum.... ah, I see you've already found that! 

I've got to dash now - trying to finish my poem before the deadline of the Pip (Poets in progress) poetry challenge .

You are welcome to enter...


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

PiP said:


> Olá Raevenlord
> Welcome to our creative community! If you are looking for support and critique you've come to the right place! Congratulations on publishing your first novel.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey PiP 
Yeah I've been doing some digging, looking into the deep recesses of the forum [emoji14]

Thanks a lot for that. I would love to enter, though sadly, that's not the kind of poetry I work on. But best of luck on your own contribution to it  

But I've actually just posted a piece of mine on the poet's workshop, if anyone wants to give a read to the new guy's piece.

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome Ravenlord!

Your English is quite good, if I might say. Cool! 

You've already reached ten posts so I'll mention that you can now select an avatar and a signature. Also, on the forum we have a Mentor Directory and, as well, some Challenges, Contests and Prompts. 

Romance eh? NICE. I'd love to take a look at it if you ever feel like asking for beta-readers or posting an excerpt in the appropriate section.

Do you have a working title? 

Hope all is well! : D


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

danielstj said:


> Welcome Ravenlord!
> 
> Your English is quite good, if I might say. Cool!
> 
> ...



Why thank you, kind sir! 

Thank you for the reminder. I'll make sure to upload those.

I'd love to share it, and have feedback and beta readers, but it is written fully in Portuguese... I've been toying with the idea of rewriting it to English, just so I can at least have a gander at an e-book publication if all else fails, but I admit I balk at the tremendous amount of work involved... And wonder if it wouldn't just be better off writing some of the novels I have in the back of my mind, in English, instead.

Working title is Charcoal (in Portuguese, Carvão sounds much better... According to my mind at least [emoji14]



To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome Raevenlord.... my name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread....


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Welcome Raevenlord.... my name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread....


Thank you, Julia. I find that I've been writing more and more on that free-form type of poetry, so I hope I'll bring you some good readings in that little corner of your world  

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Raevenlord.  I like that "ae" combination in your username - a nice touch.
Your English is decent for someone who doesn't have it as a first language and it would probably only need a very light fine tuning to resemble a native English writer; even some little gremlins might be regarded as style choice.
I'm afraid my knowledge of Portuguese is limited to saying "Hi!" to a local coffee shop owner.

Welcome to the forum.  I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

You have come to the right place if your looking for critique, there are plenty of members at WF who provide detailed and thorough critiques.  Your introduction has me intrigued and I can not wait to read some of your work. Have a look at the different groups the WF offers as well as they can offer different things to writers of all levels.

Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 14, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> Hello Raevenlord.  I like that "ae" combination in your username - a nice touch.
> Your English is decent for someone who doesn't have it as a first language and it would probably only need a very light fine tuning to resemble a native English writer; even some little gremlins might be regarded as style choice.
> I'm afraid my knowledge of Portuguese is limited to saying "Hi!" to a local coffee shop owner.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  I look forward to reading your work.



First of all, I love your User Name as well =)
Regarding my English, I'm open for anyone helping with that "very light tuning". Seriously, grammar-Nazi me. Though I'm also happy with it being good enough as to pass through the lines of quirk and style.

Thanks for the welcome. I hope when you do read some of my work, you won't somehow feel robbed of expectations.



H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> You have come to the right place if your looking for critique, there are plenty of members at WF who provide detailed and thorough critiques.  Your introduction has me intrigued and I can not wait to read some of your work. Have a look at the different groups the WF offers as well as they can offer different things to writers of all levels.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you around.



Hey, Brown! Thank you for welcoming me. Already (and quite quickly) have I seen exactly what you mean. I've learned more in one post than in the last few years. And no: there is no exploded meaning in there.

I'll look into all of that, I'm sure. Time is short for everything, though, and I'll take a while to extend my tendrils.


----------

